# Are there natural lakes in Ohio?



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Read a blog elsewhere that said there were no natural lakes in Ohio with the exception of Erie. It got me thinking and I have not thought of any lakes that I was certain were natural.

Do you know of Ohio lakes that are natural (not man made).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are natural ponds scattered about Ohio. Kettle Ponds from melted glaciers and oxbow ponds from naturally abandoned river bends. If I'm not mistaken, a few lakes in NE Ohio were either at once time fully natural (dam was later added to enlarge the lake) or there are a few that still are dam-less.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

punderson is a natural lake....there are others also.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/inland_lakes/05_Natural_Lakes_in_Ohio_1991.pdf


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Chippewa Lake in Medina County is the largest. Here is a complete list.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/inland_lakes/05_Natural_Lakes_in_Ohio_1991.pdf
Oops... that's the same list that hardwaterfan posted.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting bit of information. Yesterday, the ginseng conversation intrigued me, and today, we have this. I'm digging this board.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Yesterday, the ginseng conversation intrigued me, and today, we have this. I'm digging this board.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=156308#ixzz101fnOuQX


everything comes up around here 

and as an aside beside the aside, whats with the "read more" that keeps coming up now.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Springfield is natural.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I noticed on the list of natural lakes that Aurora Pond is a 345 acre natural "pond". I haven't heard much discussion in this forum about this lake. Is this lake private? What kind of fish are in there? If there is public access, where are the access points? I've driven by the lake a couple of times and it looks awesome.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Punderson. Also the deepest natural lake as well. From ODNR. 

Nature of the Area

Punderson State Park is located in the glaciated plateau region of Ohio  During the Ice Age, this area was buried under glacial ice  The last glacier to enter Ohio's boundaries, the Wisconsinan, receded about 12,000 years ago  Punderson Lake, one of Ohio's few natural lakes, owes its origin to this massive ice sheet  It is a kettle lake which was formed when a large block of ice broke off the glacier creating a depression which filled with meltwater  Punderson is the largest and deepest kettle lake in Ohio


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I thought Nettle lake here in NW ohio was the only natural lake in ohio but i guess I am wrong lol


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

The author of Ohio's little natural-lake report just spoke at our TOSA meeting. I wish you lot could have made it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I marked somewhere around 76' on Punderson. There were fish all over down there too!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There are 2 natural lakes in stark county. Congress lake and Meyers lake, both private.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bdawg said:


> I noticed on the list of natural lakes that Aurora Pond is a 345 acre natural "pond". I haven't heard much discussion in this forum about this lake. Is this lake private? What kind of fish are in there? If there is public access, where are the access points? I've driven by the lake a couple of times and it looks awesome.


Yea its private aka "Aurora Shores'


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

What do I KNOW?

I read that there are NO natural lakes in Ohio? All man-made from dams etc..

Lakes are listed all over but..........

Nik,


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Lake is a natural lake.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

GarryS said:


> Buckeye Lake is a natural lake.


No, Buckeye Lake was created to help the canal system in 1826.
See "nature of the area" in the following link:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/buckeye/tabid/718/Default.aspx


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I know of Chippewa lake in Medina I know a bunch of people there, channel catfishing is awesome there


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott, you beat me to mentioning Meyer's Lake. I didn't know Congress Lake was a natural one. Its nice to learn something new. !%


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

The "original" part of indian lake in logan county, known as "old indian lake" is natural. It's the bay area just before you get to dream bridge coming from moundwood. The rest of the lake was man made by the army corps of engineers.


----------

